# First Annual MIMB Meet & Greet Ride!



## Polaris425

Well here's the official word!!!

*Where:* Rocks Bottom (Forrest, Ms.) http://www.myspace.com/rocksbottom
*When:* Labor Day Weekend 2009 (Sept. 4-6)
*What:* We will be meeting at Rocks Bottom on friday afternoon/night (or sat. morning if you cant get there friday). Be ready to get muddy & have a good time. We are even going to have a little friendly Mud Bog between forum members! I'm going to get donna to print up some shirts for the winners & hopefully some shirts to comemorate the ride! So put it on your calender & be ready to ride!! And for those of you who know you are coming, go ahead and start calling out those grudge matches!!

:rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn:​


----------



## Bootlegger

Is anyone welcome??? I think I may try to make it. If not I understand!

Mark


----------



## Polaris425

no you suck you cant come. Ha! j/k. Yeah it's a forum wide ride man. Come on down! The races part will just be for fun though.


----------



## policebrute750

popo fo and a quarer im calling you out. hahaha


----------



## policebrute750

take no offence, i just had to be the first. all will be in good fun. ill be there unless something important comes across.


----------



## Yesterday

count me in. go ahead and get my shirt ready in a 3x cuz EYE R WINNAR UV MUD BAWG


----------



## phreebsd

as long as I beat P i will be a winner


----------



## Bootlegger

Racing will be the fun part...


----------



## Yesterday

blah im in for the riding/camping


----------



## Yesterday

also, ima arrive early as possible friday. maybe lunchish or before


----------



## phreebsd

the place looks real fun. I cant wait.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

If i can make it i will make sure to have my 6" lift installed for the ride. I want a shot at the mud bog.


----------



## Polaris425

WHOO :rockn: I got a challenge!!! lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Polaris425 said:


> WHOO :rockn: I got a challenge!!! lol


Are you challenging me.......


----------



## Polaris425

No I meant I GOT challenged... lol by Officer Brute. :rockn: But I'll take you on too! haha.


----------



## fl750mudchic

Wish we lived closer!!!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

fl750mudchic said:


> Wish we lived closer!!!


 
I am working on comming from NC.


----------



## Yesterday

Muddy Brute Force said:


> I am working on comming from NC.


sweet! almost 4 1/2 months away.


----------



## sandman7655

how far from sc is this place


----------



## sandman7655

is this place just mud riding or what?


----------



## Yesterday

check it out on Youtube. follow this link

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_type=&search_query=rocks+bottom+atv&aq=f


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Depending on where you are in SC, it will be about a 11 hour ride for me, comming from close to Fayetteville. Sandman, if you are interested in going maybe we could meet up and car pool...let me know, I will be running 95 to 20 all the way to Miss.


----------



## sandman7655

i am gonna see if i can get a group to go.but if it is all deep mud and water most of my guys aint snorkled so i dont know if they will go.


----------



## Metal Man

Awesome!! Good to know we got a date setup. I'll be there.

Polaris425 bring a camera with you....so i can see what the back of my brute looks like ...LOL


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Metal Man said:


> Awesome!! Good to know we got a date setup. I'll be there.
> 
> Polaris425 bring a camera with you....so i can see what the back of my brute looks like ...LOL


Polaris sounds like you have another challenge.:rockn::haha:


----------



## phreebsd

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Polaris sounds like you have another challenge.:rockn::haha:


everyone picks the easy wins


----------



## bayou_boy_22

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Polaris425

it's everything. Trails, mud, etc...


----------



## Metal Man

Anybody know what time the park opens up? Say if you come on a Saturday morning whats the earliest you could get through the gate?


----------



## Yesterday

seems like i remember the guy who runs it posting that info in that other thread(that's now gone) =(


----------



## Polaris425

9am ish. But we will all be there friday & I imagine if I say we have someone coming in early sat. morning, we can make arrangements for you to come on in.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

I know my wife called to see if they had anyplace to stay there and they are still trying to get some camper sites ready. the owner said they left it open to long last year and they are working on repairing the park.


----------



## Polaris425

yeah he said they were working hard trying to get it all up and running. I imagine it will all be ready by the time we get there, he said everythign should be ready for the summer & we arnt going till september... so..


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Thats what he told us.:rockn:


----------



## k5blazerboy

And then the next one you are all comnig to Wisconsin, right?
:563808:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

k5blazerboy said:


> And then the next one you are all comnig to Wisconsin, right?
> :563808:


Im game for that if your paying gas. Would cost alot to tow the trailer up there.


----------



## k5blazerboy

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Im game for that if your paying gas. Would cost alot to tow the trailer up there.


That it would, that why I probably wont be making the trip down:banghead:


----------



## Yesterday

start savin now, you can wing it!


----------



## k5blazerboy

Driving directions to Forrest, Mississippi
*990 mi* – about *15 hours 57 mins*

*hmmm, idk, lol, have fun guys, sounds like a blast, isnt anything like that going on up here.....EVER. Very poor state to be an atv enthusiast*


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

I'm planning to be there, the 7th is my 40th B-day, and I can't think of a better way to celebrate then to be with some good people, riding, camping and having a good time. Can't wait for the night ride also, alot of people around here don't like to ride at night (whimps)....lol


----------



## phreebsd

heck man i never go night riding. I've been once since I've had the brute. 
Ready to use those headlights!


----------



## Yesterday

i rode to the porta-jon at nats one night, that's bout as far as my night riding has gone on the brute! and the 3 hour ride home from the sandpit, but i dont much consider that riding.


----------



## bruteman

I work second shift we go unload on gravel roads and ride till 3:00 am alot


----------



## bayou_boy_22

We do alot of night riding around the house in Houma. It is ok but not as fun as day time rides. cant see all that well when you are in over the head lights.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

bayou_boy_22 said:


> We do alot of night riding around the house in Houma. It is ok but not as fun as day time rides. cant see all that well when you are in over the head lights.


Don't go that deep then...lol.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

:haha:


----------



## Metal Man

I'll differently be there that Saturday. As of right now i don't think I'll be camping.


----------



## IBBruin

I've been away from the forum a few days. I'll be there camping. Prolly bring a few more riders with me from Tupelo.


----------



## Polaris425

IBBruin said:


> I've been away from the forum a few days. I'll be there camping. Prolly bring a few more riders with me from Tupelo.


:rockn: is one of them your daughter? haha... I'm just messin w/ ya. But seriously if she wants to come... :bigok:


----------



## Metal Man

You dog hahahaha


----------



## phreebsd

Wishful dog


----------



## IBBruin

I'll invite her but she'll probably want her boyfriend to come with her. lol


----------



## phreebsd

Haha nice. Hope he rides a brute!


----------



## mississippimud3

Nice choice on the location. I will for be there sporting my MIMB swag. Rocks bottom is a great place to ride with some nasty holes, and Rock the owner is an awesome guy and loves this sport and welcomes everyone. I have been a couple of times to rocks bottom and could not have been happier the times I went.


----------



## Yesterday

mississippimud3 said:


> Nice choice on the location. I will for be there sporting my MIMB swag. Rocks bottom is a great place to ride with some nasty holes, and Rock the owner is an awesome guy and loves this sport and welcomes everyone. I have been a couple of times to rocks bottom and could not have been happier the times I went.


 hey that's good news! i like hearin from people who'v actually been there


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Sounds like alot of fun


----------



## outlaw brute08

count me in i'll be there


----------



## FABMAN

*1,122 mi* – about *18 hours 19 mins for me. we will see about that. have fun if we dont make it.*


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:rockn::rockn: Will be there friday evening ,cant wait to ride , bringin my son with me but not the wife and daughter. will be modeling MIMB swag and stickers


----------



## Yesterday

good deal :rockn:


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

I'm gonna try and make it. Long drive but we'll see.


----------



## Yesterday

7 hours is bout like what i've got. you can swing it mayne!


----------



## Mud Narc

My group and I was going there every weekend until it closed. Great place for mud ridding and it has two pits for racing. There is not much for just trail riding. They are suppose to have showers up and running when it opens and they have several hoses to wash your bikes off when you finish riding. They also have great food and are great people.


----------



## Yesterday

3.5 months!


----------



## Polaris425

he msg me yesterday & said they are getting ready to open.


----------



## Yesterday

:werd: hope its all g2g by labor day















dang i keep forgettin to save moneys \=


----------



## Polaris425

it will be, from what he was saying most everything is good to go now...


----------



## jctgumby

Me and my wife are there man...Can't wait


----------



## Yesterday

sweet. should be a good time


----------



## Metal Man

I know me and Two Shoes will make it. I might bring a few more as well.


----------



## Yesterday

Tell two shoes not to be afraid to bring his goats and pigs etc. We wont make too much fun of him(for more than 6 hours straight)


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

BigP, you just gave me a good idea, why don't we check into having a Pig Pickin the weekend of the meat and greet. Just an idea, anyone else game?


----------



## Metal Man

BigP said:


> Tell two shoes not to be afraid to bring his goats and pigs etc. We wont make too much fun of him(for more than 6 hours straight)


That dudes been picked on his entire life...6 hours ain't nothing for him:greddy2:


----------



## Polaris425

Muddy Brute Force said:


> BigP, you just gave me a good idea, why don't we check into having a Pig Pickin the weekend of the meat and greet. Just an idea, anyone else game?



If Pig Pickin = Someone smokin some BBQ then Hell yes. We'll throw down sat. night.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

I am up for it, does someone that is gonna be at the meat and greet have a hog cooker?


----------



## wood butcher

can any one give me directions form south louisiana. i couldnt get mapquest to give me drivin directions


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Where in S. Louisiana are you?

Comming from most cities in S. Louisiana, looks like I-10 east to I-55 north to I-20 East to Forest Ms. is about your best route time wise.


----------



## Polaris425

I dont have any kind of portable smoker, and the only portable grill I have is just barely big enough to throw 2 burgers on. Maybe several people will bring some. I think that RDWD & I are going to convoy maybe he will thro his charcole grill in the truck.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Almost forgot about this..... Guess I'll have plenty of time between now and then to get the "Honey-Do's" out of the way and make plans to be there. Not too terribly bad a haul from here...

Hope to meet everyone there!


----------



## Polaris425

^^ We want to all stand around and stare at your brute.... :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

someone find out how far the beer store is from the campsite


----------



## phreebsd

And is there gas station nearby?


----------



## RDWD

Polaris425 said:


> I dont have any kind of portable smoker, and the only portable grill I have is just barely big enough to throw 2 burgers on. Maybe several people will bring some. I think that RDWD & I are going to convoy maybe he will thro his charcole grill in the truck.


If the guy has got an electrical hook up I can bring my small electric smoker. It works well and I don't have to watch it all day so I can go get crazy while dinner is cooking.opcorn:


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

RDWD said:


> If the guy has got an electrical hook up I can bring my small electric smoker. It works well and I don't have to watch it all day so I can go get crazy while dinner is cooking.opcorn:


Guys, I am talking bout cooking at least a 50lb hog or one big enough to feed everyone (depending on how many will be there), it will take a large cooker (bigger than a regular grill).

This is the type of cooker that I am talking bout.


----------



## Polaris425

If thats your's bring it! I'll help buy charcol. Or get some hickory. Whatever.


----------



## Yesterday

hell with the grille. get two big *** stakes. ahmmer 'em in the ground. dig pit between, throw in wood/coal. hang hog between two end stakes on one big shishkabawb


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Polaris425 said:


> If thats your's bring it! I'll help buy charcol. Or get some hickory. Whatever.


 
No, thats not mine, that was just a pic that I found on the internet to give everyone an idea of what I was talking bout, but I might be able to borrow one, and it requires propane gas, but the hickory chips could still be used. I have wanted one for years, but never could find one in my price range. I thought for sure some of the guys that are comming may already have one.


----------



## phreebsd

we need to get to organizing.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

phreebsd said:


> we need to get to organizing.


I would agree with you phree.

How many have we got comming so far? Me for 1.


----------



## TX4PLAY

I have exactly what ya'll need but I don't know if I'll be making the trip yet. It has cooked many of briskets, tons of fajitas, chicken, sausage, etc. and had plenty of beer drank around it, never cooked a full hog though, No doubt in my mind it couldn't tackle it.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

That would definatly do the job. Is it Charcole or gas?


----------



## wood butcher

i got my directions mapquest worked today. it 3-1/2 hr drive . sounds like a road trip comin up. count me in


----------



## TX4PLAY

It has a propane connection ran to the firebox to help get your fire going on the wood of your choice. I use seasoned oak and pecan alot and have used mesquite when I can get it. Sometimes she is slow to get going but once you establish a good fire with good coals it's on, cooks real good around 300 degrees.


----------



## phreebsd

we should definitely start getting a firm head count.


----------



## Polaris425

how about this then, if you are going, email [email protected] w/ the number of people in your group in the subject line... that way I dont have to open emails..

just send w/ the subject:

MIMB Ride - *X *People

and PLEASE only email once.... so I dont get mess up counting.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Just to give a good idea of how much meat will be needed, you can figure 1 pound of meat per person.


----------



## Polaris425

it's gettin closer!!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin

I'm going to try and bring a 26ft camper. Can't wait!


----------



## Yesterday

hammock+tarp for me =/


----------



## IBBruin

I've got to many aches and pains in this old body to attempt that. I remember the joys of youth........


----------



## IBBruin

Does this place have a centralized camping area? Once we get a firm count, maybe someone could call the owners and maybe reserve an area for MIMB?


----------



## Polaris425

yeah already workin on that. when we get there friday I'm going to rope us off an area hopefully.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force

Good idea Polaris, I just wanna make sure my camp site is well away from PhreeBSD, he is really starting to worry me (after watching the video's in the new mod.'s post)...lmao!

Just out of curosity, what is the head count so far?, I may have 1 more person with me.


----------



## big brute

My wife really wants to go is this the same Forest ms. off I-20 if so I go through there every day going to meridian about a 5 hour drive from shreveport


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Planning on making this one!! Wanna meet all my MIMB brothers/sisters. Have to keep my distance from phreebsd as well, lol, especially after the "I'm a ****" vid....LMAO.

j/k phreebsd....Why they always pick on you man??!! LOL You know they only pick on you b/c they like you, right??!! LOL

Pretty sure I'll have a couple buds with me as well...can't say a for sure # right now though...


----------



## hondarecoveryman

big brute said:


> My wife really wants to go is this the same Forest ms. off I-20 if so I go through there every day going to meridian about a 5 hour drive from shreveport


 Thats it between jackson and meridian think its exit 90 or somethin Dang man you got a long commute every day you must be a truck driver


----------



## phreebsd

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Planning on making this one!! Wanna meet all my MIMB brothers/sisters. Have to keep my distance from phreebsd as well, lol, especially after the "I'm a ****" vid....LMAO.
> 
> j/k phreebsd....Why they always pick on you man??!! LOL You know they only pick on you b/c they like you, right??!! LOL
> 
> Pretty sure I'll have a couple buds with me as well...can't say a for sure # right now though...


They have to like me. Noone has the power to get rid if me


----------



## IBBruin

It's exit 89. I go through there alot also. I plan on stopping by the place sometime before the ride and maybe get some pointers on how exactly to get to the place.


----------



## phreebsd

here's what they have posted

*Directions & Map*

*DIRECTIONS:* From I-20, take Exit 88. Travel North on Highway 35 through 3 traffic lights. After 3rd light merge into right lane, then veer onto Highway 21 North. Travel East on Highway 21 for 6.3 miles and take a right onto Ringold Road. Travel 0.5 miles and take a left on Ephesus Road (1st left). Go 1.4 miles then take a left on Burkes/Lang Mill Road. Go 2.5 miles and we are at the top of the hill on the left.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:rockn:I cant wait


----------



## Polaris425

im not sure what the head count is at the moment.


----------



## IBBruin

There I go again, not enough coffee. It's exit 88.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Need to post up like a modified poll or something to keep track of who is coming who is camping and how many people are gonna be there I have went through this thread 3 times and cant figure out how many of us are going to be there(not complanin or nothin) I got a bunch of friends who want to come but dont know if they will be able to or not.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

IBBruin said:


> There I go again, not enough coffee. It's exit 88.


 88/89 its all the same when your do 80 mph in the hammer lane:haha: I think I said 90 first ....Boy sure am glad we got a map now:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

hondarecoveryman said:


> Need to post up like a modified poll or something to keep track of who is coming who is camping and how many people are gonna be there I have went through this thread 3 times and cant figure out how many of us are going to be there(not complanin or nothin) I got a bunch of friends who want to come but dont know if they will be able to or not.


well I was tryin to get everyone to email me w/ a number so I could keep track but. Only like 3 people ever emailed. Ill post some kind of poll


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ

if my motor is done by then ill be there with a couple of friends. heres a vid my brother made when we went. its great place to ride and you couldnt ask for better owners.


----------



## phreebsd

man that long pit is gonna be fun


----------



## PoPo850

New to the site but looking forward to meeting you guys. Ya'll are great. Live right here in Brandon about 30 to 45 mins. away. Should be a good time. Another cool place to ride is Copiah Creek Campgrounds.


----------



## phreebsd

i wanna hit that place too!


----------



## PoPo850

Good mud, trails, creek ridin. Water wheelin heaven. Just don't spill the Natty.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Welcome PoPo850!! Glad we're getting more people over here checking the website.
:welcome:


----------



## phreebsd

especially people who ride other makes! 
a popo rider is a welcome addition!


----------



## Metal Man

Hey PoPo850 good to see you posting up.We are coming that way in Septemper.

Hey phreebsd, PoPo850 owns the 850 in the race videos i posted up. Cool guy for sure.


----------



## PoPo850

Thanks guys, the ol popo has a slight limp to her right now but she will good to go come Sep.


----------



## phreebsd

what's wrong with it?


----------



## PoPo850

Just a slight accident but it's gonna be allgood.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Dang Dude!!!!!!!!! OMG! lol


----------



## phreebsd

Darn! What kinda speed causes damage like that?


----------



## Metal Man

He rolled it.....at a high rate


----------



## phreebsd

ouch. sorry to hear that.


----------



## Polaris425




----------



## jctgumby

Ouch


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Can't Wait!! TTT


----------



## Polaris425

not much longer!!!!


----------



## Metal Man

So whats the plan on the event? How many days are most people going to be there? Starting Friday through Sunday? 

Right now i am planning on being their just one day (Sat) and driving back that night but i might stay a night. I don't have a camper but popo 850 has offered to put us up for a night if we decide to stay. I just need to know what days the most people are going to be there.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Planning to be there Sat. for sure. May stay that night.


----------



## phreebsd

ill be there friday by lunch and leaving sunday afternoon.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Maybe we could all settle on a day/time for "most" of us to get together and meet one another....and maybe grill something and enjoy a adult beverage or something.


----------



## phreebsd

im trying to bring chicken wings


----------



## 650Brute

PoPo850 said:


> Just a slight accident but it's gonna be allgood.


 
 OUCH....


----------



## IBBruin

I'll be there Friday around noon hopefully and will probably stay till Sunday noon assuming nothing breaks on my wheeler.


----------



## codyh

im ready its gonna be a good time, there will be a ton of brutes out there thats for sure


----------



## FABMAN

You guys should try to get a group pic bikes and all ya! Maybe all ya in a mud hole!! That would be cool!!


----------



## phreebsd

codyh said:


> im ready its gonna be a good time, there will be a ton of brutes out there thats for sure


that's gonna make a cool pic. BruteFest 2009


----------



## codyh

haha yea thats gonna be on my background


----------



## Polaris425

I've talked w/ the guys @ Rocks, and for us, The entrance fee should be $15/day for multiple days, payable upon entrance. The normal is $20/day.


----------



## IBBruin

Is that per person per day? 2 people 3 days would be $90, kinda expensive if you ask me.

But I'm cheap, what can I say. LOL


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I have thought about bringin a few extra belts and tie rod ends and a few other odds and ends , Just to be on the safe side


----------



## Polaris425

IBBruin said:


> Is that per person per day? 2 people 3 days would be $90, kinda expensive if you ask me.
> 
> But I'm cheap, what can I say. LOL


no, extra person i.e. a rider, is $5 more... 

From their website: _COST: $20 per bike (includes driver) • $5 for each additional rider_

^ So $15 instead of $20 for us, but still $5 more for rider, but i fyou have 2 riders, 2 atv's then yeah, gonna be $30/day I guess.


----------



## IBBruin

Well, I guess the *wife* will have to drink water instead of that extra case of beer per day.


----------



## Polaris425

haha


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Somebodys got to take one for the team:haha:


----------



## Jcarp4483

This Sucks. Well all you fellars have fun ill be sitting offshore :aargh4:


----------



## phreebsd

at least you'll be making money while we're all blowing it!


----------



## codyh

:haha::agreed:


----------



## codyh

i have no money to blow but somehow im still going to


----------



## Polaris425

Everyone who hasnt seen it already there's a t-shirt thread in the SWAG section, shirts being made for this ride if u want one.


----------



## walker

just got the word work is finally goin to let me have a weekend off.. so i will be there with driller and ecw:rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Cool man!! Can't wait!


----------



## Polaris425

ALRIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

this will be brutefest. gonna make a cool pic that's fer sure.


----------



## dreggsta

so i'm gonna be surrounded by a lot of brutes ehh? guess i won't have to go too far to watch the carnage then!


----------



## Polaris425

dreggsta said:


> so i'm gonna be surrounded by a lot of brutes ehh? guess i won't have to go too far to watch the carnage then!



dont get to close you might get belt residue on you!!!! :rockn: 

haha!


----------



## walker

is mississippi get any rain from the tropical storm or hurricane what ever it is now.... or has got any rain lately


----------



## Metal Man

No major rains,just small pop up stuff in north MS. But this time of year you never know.Those evening thunderstorms can pop up at any time. Hopefully it wont be dusty when we get there.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Hope we get lots before that weekend!!


----------



## phreebsd

me too, bro. me too.
going deep. we gonna see how them 32's compare to these 31's.


----------



## FABMAN

i only wish i can make it.


----------



## Metal Man

phreebsd said:


> me too, bro. me too.
> going deep. we gonna see how them 32's compare to these 31's.


 
I'm ready to see some of you big boys tear it up!!:rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

phreebsd said:


> me too, bro. me too.
> going deep. we gonna see how them 32's compare to these 31's.


 You'll be trying to trade them 31's off before you ever get out of MS!! lol


----------



## phreebsd

Hahah we shall see


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Wish i would be home. I leave to go to work on wed for a month.


----------



## HeadC1

Man this sucks, wish I was going:aargh4:. Hopefully this will be a yearly event.


----------



## Polaris425

HeadC1 said:


> Man this sucks, wish I was going:aargh4:. Hopefully this will be a yearly event.


I plan for it to be! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

I'll be there every year


----------



## RDWD

phreebsd said:


> I'll be there every year


 
Me too if I survive the first one anyway.:rockn:


----------



## Masher

Can't wait to see some people that like to Let Her Eat!


----------



## Polaris425

OK let's not ware that out again....... haha...


----------



## phreebsd

I love to eat


----------



## Metal Man

I sent Rocksbottom a email and thought i would post it up.

-------------- Original message: -------------- 
Hello,I'll be riding at your park on September the 5th as part of the MudInMyBlood Meet and Greet. I know some of the guys are showing up on Friday evening and staying the night but i will not be able to make till Saturday morning. What is the earliest someone will be at the gate to let me enter the park?

Also on your site you have a forum for download titled Registration Waiver and Release of Liability. Do i have to download this form and fill it out to bring with me or can i just register at the gate when i get there?

Thanks,Jerry

---------------There reply----------------------------------

Officially the park opens at 09:00 but that will not be a problem, as long as we know what is going on. There is supposed to be a nice crowd there that weekend camping and all that. 
You can download waivers etc for the youth and have all the necessary stuff completed if you want. But you can wait to fill in all the stuff at the checkin with Jen, the checkin girl. If you are bringinng in youth that may be split up marriage stuff then the appropriate waivers must be in place and notarized. It is kind of a bad thing but necessary though, being legal and all. That in itself is the most difficult thing we have to make sure of. 
Remember that you will be coming into a dry county sooooo be aware that you can purchase beer in town and the sheriff can take it away from you when you leave town! Generally this is not a problem at all but if you havean exposed ice chest that LOOKS like beer then the police can check it. Put a Dr. Pepper on top and the adult stuff on the bottom. When you get to the property what you do is your business as long as you are not actin a fool too bad. 
Another thing...speed is not your friend at our park. There is no place for it and if it occurs you could be placing others at risk.
We look forward to having a wonderful weekend of it.
And tell the gang to get with me for the early arrival on Fri to make sure of all of anything necessary, please.
Rock out!


----------



## IBBruin

Metal Man said:


> Another thing...speed is not your friend at our park. There is no place for it and if it occurs you could be placing others at risk.


Looks like you Brute riders will have to leave them at home. Mwaaahahahahah


----------



## phreebsd

i also see "whatever you do is your business"
i dig that


----------



## Polaris425

hmmm.... They are suppose to already know that we are coming friday morning.. I've told them that like 3 times... Have the messages saved to prove it.


----------



## Masher

I haven't done speed since high school. What's up is it making a comback or something? I don't want to do any at the park.


----------



## RDWD

Take the warning about the dry county to heart. As most of you guys know I have a little experience with dry counties and the suck. I will be hiding beer like I did in high school.


----------



## walker

what in mississippi if your in a dry county you cant have any boose ... do tell so we can be prepared to hide ours


----------



## RDWD

If its like the dry counties in Alabama you can't transport beer on ice. There is also a limit of a case and a fifth. I intend to hide well and not put it on ice till I pull in the park. I might need to bum a cold beer from someone while mine chills down. Im also gonna do my best not to get pulled over. Just ask P425 I drive real slow.


----------



## walker

thats some B S ...


----------



## RDWD

Yep I agree, you definately don't want to have an open container. To say that the frown upon that is an understatement.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I'm sure we can hide some if need be...but we'll definitely have some on ice as well!! Best Believe!!


----------



## Masher

Keep a 20 on that fuzz... We will run them silly.


----------



## Polaris425

If you go back and read what he said, it doesnt seem to be a BIG problem, only, if it LOOKS like you are parading a beer cooler around in ur truck, they can look in the cooler, and take the beer if they want.... from what he said it seems as though if its just not down right obvious that ur toating coolers of beers then your ok.... like he said, beers on bottom, ice it up, cokes/water on top  


oh, and i dunno about all this slow driving ****. We getting there on time! :rockn:


----------



## RDWD

oh, and i dunno about all this slow driving ****. We getting there on time! :rockn:

Im not gettin in any more trouble with the popo my friend. We will get there on time if we leave in time.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Do any of you know if the park is open to camping on Sunday night and riding Monday? Or does it close on Sunday night?


----------



## Phenix

*Look forward to seeing all of ya'll next weekend over here! I know Rock has been doing alot of work lately in preperation for the upcoming CMR event. Drive Safely, see ya'll there! *


----------



## Polaris425

We're ready Phenix!!! I should be there middle of the moring friday to start setting up camp :rockn:


----------



## Phenix

*good deal. I'll touch base with you next week, try to slip off & ride out to the park when ya get into town. *


----------



## Phenix

the park normally closes on sunday night, but b/c of the holiday, it will be open on monday also.


----------



## Polaris425

awesome... I cant wait to see that big lifted CanAm in action. or brute. or all of them! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

The thought of being unemployed has crossed my mind to attend this lil' shin dig. Grrrrr, anyway...

The guys at Rubberdown are havin their ride at Windrock now, and they are breakin stuff left an right it seems. Gotta pay ta play I reckon.

Yall have a good time, I can't wait for the stories and pics.


----------



## Phenix

*I was reading some of the posts about dry county, and excessive speed in the park. I think the main concern of this would be due to the fact that its a holiday weekend, I'm sure the boys in blue will have road blocks set up, the same as it will be in the areas that you guys are from. They have never bothered anyone coming or going from the park, unless, well, they attracted attention. Just a heads up. I also saw where Rock had said something in his email about the speed. There are some areas in the park where you can go fast, but, these areas are also the high traffic areas. We just wanna make sure that everyone has as much fun as possible, safely. Look forward to seeing all of ya'll!!*


----------



## phreebsd

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## walker

i hate people that haul ars in the camping area... just saying


----------



## walker

man freakin friday needs to hurry up and get here..


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I concur!! Can't wait!


----------



## phreebsd

im ready too!! 4 more days!! then im whippin all you f00z in the pits!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:aargh4::aargh4: I cant wait:aargh4::aargh4:


----------



## Polaris425

I started doin a little packing and cleanin this afternoon. washed the brute good. going to spray her down w/ some super shine tomorrow or tuesday. got down the toats so i could pack tarps and some camping stuff.... RDWD started packing up some stuff on friday afternoon! haha... We are READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Oh and steve, if the serpent pit has hard bottom, ima smoke ur arse :rockn: ............ if its soft, then, I prolly wont


----------



## phreebsd

Polaris425 said:


> Oh and steve, if the serpent pit has hard bottom, ima smoke ur arse :rockn: ............ if its soft, then, I prolly wont


it's a date


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Hope there is one next year that i can make. You guys have fun.


----------



## phreebsd

if this turns out great we'll do it every year. might even rotate park locations so we get to ride all the good parks and make it easy for folks to attend.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

That would be cool. I was supposed to be off of work to be able to attend but things changed as always.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Man it would be great if you guys could hold down an area for us to set up a couple of tents where yall will be camping. Being a holiday weekend, I am kinda nervous about how much space will be available. We won't be there untill late Sat. We are gonna ride Sunday and posisbly a while Monday. Anything you can do would be appreciated.


----------



## RDWD

We are planning on roping off a spot for all you guys. Look for IBBruins camper and our bikes. You will probably spot Phrees and Drillers bikes first since they are so dang big.


----------



## phreebsd

Thats how the women describe me. 
haha i wish
his bike is a hair bigger !


----------



## RDs Neighbor

RDWD said:


> We are planning on roping off a spot for all you guys. Look for IBBruins camper and our bikes. You will probably spot Phrees and Drillers bikes first since they are so dang big.


Thanks RDWD that would be great. I wish we could join yall friday, my son has a football game Sat. Morning at 10:00. I was gonna pass on the entire weekend on account of it, I guess it is better late than never in this case. 

Thanks Again


----------



## codyh

I am pumped!


----------



## IBBruin

So everyone knows, I'll be pulling the camper with a white Dodge 2500, just look for it. I'm not sure how many people (non MIMB) will have campers out there. Hopefully Jon will have a MIMB banner of some sort. :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

We will be in a single cab BOWTIE pullin a somewhat purple trailer....... Not sure about the banner yet, workin on it tho.


----------



## walker

me driller and ecw will either be in a blue and tan dodge or a silver dodge on 35 in tires witha black trailer


----------



## cojack

k5blazerboy said:


> Driving directions to Forrest, Mississippi
> *990 mi* – about *15 hours 57 mins*
> 
> *hmmm, idk, lol, have fun guys, sounds like a blast, isnt anything like that going on up here.....EVER. Very poor state to be an atv enthusiast*


 

Wish i would have knowen about this sooner...we could have went together since i'm not to far from you. Maybe next time hey?


----------



## IBBruin

Right now I'm sitting at the entrance to the park. For those with a GPS, plug in:

32.47390 N
89.37524 W


----------



## phreebsd

thank you sir! pluggin in my garnmin nuvi 350!


----------



## phreebsd

or if you want to look on google maps
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=32.47390%2C%20-89.37524&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wl
or search on Google earth 32.47390, -89.37524


----------



## IBBruin

I clicked on that link and it tells me:

We could not understand the location *32.47390N, -89.37524 W*


----------



## Polaris425

take the - away from the 89 and hit search again...


----------



## phreebsd

link fixed. it doesnt like the N and W 

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=32.47390%2C%20-89.37524&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wl


----------



## IBBruin

Don't forget the " - " in front of the west coordinate or you'll end up in Tibet!!!!


----------



## phreebsd

i fixed it. 
Do you have AT&T as your provider? I noticed you have coverage at the gate to make the post. I'm asking because that's who I have and i'm bringing my laptop so I can tether off my iphone from there. 
I'll post pics during the evenings on the forum.


----------



## IBBruin

Yes, AT&T. I got a decent signal for my air card but while I was there I got a call on my AT&T phone and could just barely understand the caller.


----------



## phreebsd

cool! thanks


----------



## IBBruin

There is a tree inside the park with the Snake pit record times painted on a plaque with the name of the person that set the record. I fully expect to see one of you Brute owners name on that tree.


----------



## phreebsd

We'll give it a go!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Just PM'd Phenix and he says it shouldn't be a problem with having a campfire there. Buddy of mine sells firewood and I'm sure I can get us some (free). I'll try and get us enough for a night or 2.

I'm bringing: extra belt, tow straps, tool set, extra oil & filter, Matchlight charcoal, cold Bud-Light, Sausauge/Brats, and a couple changes of clothes & shower stuff. I'm sure I'm forgetting something.....


----------



## RDWD

Ill throw in some firewood as well if I can remember it. My list is to long to post and that still won't be enough Im sure.


----------



## Phenix

yep, my can am has the top record for the serpent, this past weekend it was excellent, water was just the right level. We even took my buddies non-snorkled Rhino thru there several times...


----------



## Polaris425

FYI from Phenix:


*The showers are stalls, on a concrete slab. I think there are benches inside to sit on. To be honest, I’ve never used them, but was there early in the planning /construction. There are walls for privacy, not like a “community” shower.*


----------



## Phenix

as far as cell phones, it really depends on where you are in the park, Seldom have a problem with service @ the entrance, but once you leave there, its suspect. There are few places once you turn off the highway, until you reach the park that service goes in & out.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Polaris425 said:


> FYI from Phenix:
> 
> 
> *The showers are stalls, on a concrete slab. I think there are benches inside to sit on. To be honest, I’ve never used them, but was there early in the planning /construction. There are walls for privacy, not like a “community” shower.*


Thanks, definitely won't forget my shower shoes...


----------



## phreebsd

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Thanks, definitely won't forget my shower shoes...


crocs ftw!


----------



## wood butcher

i will be in the gray nissan frontier crewcab the only one with a tent in the bed of it


----------



## RDWD

Wood butcher when are you gettin there? I've got some beers headed your way that shim did the trick.


----------



## codyh

im ready for some fun, just got my check and im ready to blow it on some sauce, gas, and broken parts​


----------



## Yesterday

dont jinx yourself there, jimmy


----------



## wood butcher

i will be there around 10am friday if i have no problems


----------



## walker

i'll be bringin some extra parts as well , and more bud light and some tools also


----------



## IBBruin

If anyone needs SERIOUS repair work, I'll have my welding machine/generator. It would have to be serious if anyone needed a welding machine but


I'm 



Just



Sayin.


I can't believe I just did that.


----------



## walker

ha ha .....steve i'll bring my air card and cd to down load it to ur computer its a verizon gets out almost everywhere i've worked and i work in bfe alot


----------



## IBBruin

If you get 3G out there, I'm switching from AT&T!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

So who's bringing the grill? Doesn't have to be huge, just something to put a couple burgers/brats on...


----------



## RDWD

Wood butcher Ill see you shortly after you arrive. Driller Ive got a pretty large size grill we could probably load up if some one wants to bring some charcoal. Its kinda heavy and akward though, probably be better if someone had an old kettle type grill. I'll keep an eye on this thread and if no one else brings one I'll load mine up.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I'll look around myself the next couple days...might be able to locate one.


----------



## IBBruin

I'm going to bring mine. It's nothing huge or fancy. It's one of the round weber grills like you buy at Wal Mart.


----------



## RDWD

Awesome that will be perfect.


----------



## Polaris425

I have a webber 12" camping charcol grill :bigok:

It will cook 2 burgers. :rockn: or 6-8 hot dogs :rockn:


----------



## Masher

I will break the record...


----------



## phreebsd

Masher said:


> I will break the record...


 
You talking the time to complete the serpent?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Man work sucks! Only 3 more days!! artay::headbang::chewbacca::banana::WAYV::dance:AAARRTYY::fest30::band::rock-on::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug::friday::friday::friday:oke:


----------



## KMKjr

Taking Friday off....only 2 for me!!


----------



## Polaris425

^ Ditto.... :rockn:


----------



## RDWD

:friday: I'll be the little dude on the right.


----------



## Polaris425

HHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## Masher

Phree. The most beers consumed while riding the serpent.


----------



## phreebsd

Masher said:


> I will break the record...





Masher said:


> Phree. The most beers consumed while riding the serpent.


ah you'll likely have me beat. I'm a little rusty at swallowin some brew.


----------



## codyh

if i come friday night, do i have to pay for that night, since theres no night riding?


----------



## Masher

What time will everyone be up and about Saturday morning. I'm planning on coming in then?


----------



## Polaris425

codyh said:


> if i come friday night, do i have to pay for that night, since theres no night riding?


no clue...


Masher Im sure some of us will be up with the sun. Not sure about riding that soon after but, I'll def. be up gettin some breakfast.


----------



## IBBruin

Masher said:


> What time will everyone be up and about Saturday morning. I'm planning on coming in then?


My getting up time is directly related to the amount of alcohol consumption the previous night.


----------



## Masher

I've got my boys so we will be 3 wide on the Brute as usual going deep. Make sure I get a warning on anything over 6ft deep cause I will need to put the floaties on my youngest.


----------



## Masher

I will roll out at 6am I believe and it's about 2hrs.


----------



## phreebsd

Just so everyone is aware: no charge for camping!


----------



## Metal Man

Masher we are coming in early Saturday as well. The gate opens around 9:00 AM

Wonder if we can get in any earlier??


----------



## Masher

Crap, I better leave at 7am then. Park at the gate and ride in.


----------



## Phenix

there isnt a gate, so you can get there whenever. Rock has a camper there, so I'm sure he will be prowling around. Just please make sure ya get everything filled out before ya'll take off riding. All bikes & riders need an arm band, just to make sure we dont have any locals slipping in. It'll be a great time, just hope ya'll try to make it everywhere in the park. Good trails..


----------



## IBBruin

trail maps? night riding?


----------



## wood butcher

i have a small campin gas grill and a 2 burner stove i'm bring .


----------



## phreebsd

metal man's got my cell so i can get him in if the gate aint open yet.


----------



## Masher

We get to ride again wood, but this time a place that actually has mud. Woiooo Hooooo!


----------



## phreebsd

Masher said:


> We get to ride again wood, but this time a place that actually has mud. Woiooo Hooooo!


and a snake pit. i think there's a pond to swim in too


----------



## Masher

Metal Man and I will be coming through that gate at 117mph.


----------



## Polaris425

IBBruin said:


> trail maps? night riding?


there's a map on the website i planned on printing out and bringing along. i dont think they are waving the night riding rule for us yet, which is fine I dont care to anyway. all day riding ima want to chill at night.


----------



## Metal Man

Masher said:


> Metal Man and I will be coming through that gate at 117mph.


Not a problem. I'm good for 119.36 mph last time i checked :bigok:


----------



## wood butcher

cant wait masher i haven't rode since tower trax and have't put the laws to a test yet. they are a lil worn but i think it will be 100% better than those mudzillas


----------



## IBBruin

Masher said:


> Metal Man and I will be coming through that gate at 117mph.


Wanna bet? lol


----------



## Polaris425

Im FREAKING READY!!!!!!

:rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn: :rockn:​
I put in the new rear seal, which means I also did an oil change. And I drained the radiator fluid (picking up fresh jug tomorrow) I Am Ready!


----------



## Masher

wood butcher said:


> cant wait masher i haven't rode since tower trax and have't put the laws to a test yet. they are a lil worn but i think it will be 100% better than those mudzillas


You will have a totally different bike. It will crawl out of the nasty nice and easy now.


----------



## phreebsd

i'm sho nuff ready to sling some mud!


----------



## Masher

Metal Man said:


> Not a problem. I'm good for 119.36 mph last time i checked :bigok:


Better than me I shut off around 118 so I keep it a hair under.


----------



## Metal Man

I use to be stuck at 118 as well but i added the MIMB sticker.Its good for another 1.36 easy.


----------



## walker

i thought the mimb sticker was worth 5 mph


----------



## phreebsd

Polaris425 said:


> i dont think they are waving the night riding rule for us yet


 
im verifying this with phenix so we know for sure.


----------



## Brute650i

I should be there on friday morning sometime who else is gonna be there.


----------



## Polaris425

bunch of us, just look for the banner.


----------



## Brute650i

will do is there gonna be riding friday or just setting up camp and chillin in campground


----------



## Polaris425

no i plan to ride friday as im sure most others do too. gonna spend some time that morning setting up camp but.. after that is riding!


----------



## phreebsd

phreebsd said:


> im verifying this with phenix so we know for sure.


 
phenix said depends on rock's mood. night riding has happened before.


----------



## codyh

^^Lets buy him a case


----------



## Masher

Looks like some rain is headed their way today.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Hopefully the riding conditions will be Prestine!! Should be there around lunch or so Friday.


----------



## Masher

Somebody posted on HL that basically more than half of our group isn't coming now. Is this right J?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Sounds like someone just trying to start stuff.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Dam whoever started that chit...

I'LL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Masher

It's in the places to ride thread. 

Says a few of the big groups of 10 or more will not make it because of offshore work.


----------



## Metal Man

You never have as many show that say they will. But i'll be there


----------



## bayou_boy_22

That is where i am. It sucks but hope you guys have a good ride.


----------



## Masher

Yep, more eatin for me.


----------



## Polaris425

well, going back and lookin at WHO added numbers to the poll, yeah... 2 people who said they had a group of 10 arnt coming. Someone who said 6 lives in canada so i doubt that he is coming, or bringing 6. Then several who clicked 1 or 2 and 1 who clicked 5 arnt coming i know for sure... So all in all looking at who is posting in this thread, and the numbers left in the poll I'm guessing 30ish tops unless people just start showing up.


----------



## RDWD

The 30 coolest might I add.


----------



## Metal Man

I'll have me,my boy and a friend for sure!! I have a few others saying there coming but i will not know till time comes. You know how that is.:greddy2:


----------



## Polaris425

yep.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

I am coming with my boy, my buddy and his son on Sat for sure. May have 4 more bikes, same as Metal Man though, you never know until the time comes.


----------



## Masher

I will have my two sons. We ride three deep on the Brute.


----------



## Yesterday

how old/big are your boy-os?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

emc called me and he won't be able to make it ...sick baby girl at home: unless she gets better before Friday morning when me and walker tear out that direction...


----------



## Masher

Mine are 8 and 9 years old. Bout 200 pounds together.


----------



## IBBruin

I think it's funny that a MIMB ride made the news on HL. I know there are several people here on here that still post regular over there but why was it even brought up on HL?


----------



## Metal Man

I found the thread. A HL member started a post asking Rock if he had anything going on labor day weekend. Another member chimed in that was the weekend of the MIMB meet and greet at Rocks Bottom .


----------



## wood butcher

i will be there around 10am friday


----------



## codyh

ill be there like at 6 or so, with about 6-10 bikes


----------



## Masher

I'll be there around 8am saturday.


----------



## Masher

That was me that chimed in about the meet and greet.


----------



## Polaris425

yeah i think that Rock was actually the one who mentioned that we were coming...


----------



## phreebsd

we are packed and ready. trailer loaded!


----------



## Metal Man

Masher said:


> I'll be there around 8am Saturday.


I'll be behind you. Its about a 3 1/2 hour ride for us. We plan to leave around 5:30 Saturday morning. So i figured around 9:00 am for us.


----------



## walker

i'm goin to finish loading up tomorrow leaving the house friday around 7 30 am meeting dale aka driller in choudrant la at 10 am we heading east at a fast pace should be there if we have no foul ups around or just after lunch...


----------



## Polaris425

Not sure what time we will roll out. I imagine that ill be up and ready at sunup... just have to wait on RDWD to get up and moving. WIll have to make sure he doesnt have any beers thursday night... haha..


----------



## phreebsd

we leaving 7am sharp


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Almost loaded...can't wait!!!


----------



## wood butcher

did someone mention gettinn loaded ? i thought we were waitin to do that friday night!!!!!!


----------



## walker

AAARRTYY::beerchug::beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## Masher

Metal Man said:


> I'll be behind you. Its about a 3 1/2 hour ride for us. We plan to leave around 5:30 Saturday morning. So i figured around 9:00 am for us.


 
I'll have time to change my plug boot then..


----------



## phreebsd

i got a rear ripped in half. 2 seperate pieces. i siliconed it together. 
it's been fine under water


----------



## Masher

I ripped it in half then broke a bit of the plastic right around the screw for the wire. I dielectric greased it good and put it in the pond underwater for 45min and she kept running so it must be ok. Wood has and extra boot he's bringin for me becuase he changed his out.


----------



## Masher

Even with the battery out that rear is a PITA.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

wood butcher said:


> did someone mention gettinn loaded ? i thought we were waitin to do that friday night!!!!!!


 :haha:


----------



## wood butcher

hey phree i have 2 boots if u need one like masher does


----------



## phreebsd

wood butcher said:


> hey phree i have 2 boots if u need one like masher does


yes sir! bring it! i gots da munny!


----------



## wood butcher

is anyone bring a multi tester ? i went and worked on codyh's 4x4 today but didnt have a tester. we need to check some things.


----------



## Brute650i

im coming and itll be 3 bikes all together. I am leaving tmrw around 4 and stayin at my buds house only 10 miles from rocks.


----------



## IBBruin

I'll have a digital VOM with me. If someone has a hard copy of a service manual it'll help trouble shoot the 4WD for cody. For anyone NOT drinking beer early sat morning, stop by the camper, I'll have a couple pots of coffee ready. If you use sweetner or creamer you'll have to bring it with ya.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Coffee .... I gotta have my Coca-Cola in the mornin :haha:


----------



## RDWD

Coffee + Cahlua sounds like an awesome way to start the day.


----------



## IBBruin

It looks like I'll have 15 -20 of those motors with the strong magnets in them if anyone wants some. I'm not bringing them back to Tupelo even if I have to find a dumpster.


----------



## Metal Man

hahaha I'll take a few....of the motors. Don't really drink coffee. I'll be all jacked up on Mountain Dew!!


----------



## phreebsd

count me in. i needeth more magnets!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

IBBruin said:


> It looks like I'll have 15 -20 of those motors with the strong magnets in them if anyone wants some. I'm not bringing them back to Tupelo even if I have to find a dumpster.


 Mine stayed on the oil filter thru the mud bog !!!! they will not fall off :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin

I promise ya, they aint coming off. I had a machete held on by those magnets on the back rack of my old wolverine when my son ran straight into a pine tree and totaled the frame. The machete never moved. Did I mention they're strong? LOL


----------



## phreebsd

they are definitely neodymium


----------



## jctgumby

I am finally home from the rig and able to start gettin ready...We'll be there Sat morning


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^ I was wondering if you were gonna make it...Give me a holla when you get close.


----------



## phreebsd

LAST DAY OF WORK!!
:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah I'll take a motor or 2 as well... :rockn: There is actually some traces of iron in the rock in the creek we ride behidn the 'hood, when I took the mag/ off the filter to change oil the other day the front of it was covered in little tiny peices of it  picked it up out of the dirt in the creek :rockn:

I'm bringing plenty of coke zero for my caffeene intake.. I dont do coffee either.


----------



## codyh

last day of class then touch up on the bike and then headed there fri at around 2 and ready to have som darn fun


----------



## Masher

Polaris425 said:


> Yeah I'll take a motor or 2 as well... :rockn: There is actually some traces of iron in the rock in the creek we ride behidn the 'hood, when I took the mag/ off the filter to change oil the other day the front of it was covered in little tiny peices of it  picked it up out of the dirt in the creek :rockn:
> 
> I'm bringing plenty of coke zero for my caffeene intake.. I dont do coffee either.


That's because you aren't that far from my hometown B'ham (well centerpoint to be exact) you can thank Vulcan for all the Iron you find around.


----------



## Polaris425

haha.. yep... it's everywhere.


----------



## phreebsd

i pick it up too in creeks here too.


----------



## RDWD

Allright boys, Im fixin to head off to class then its home to load up the wheelers. See you all this weekend.


----------



## Masher

Can't wait till Saturday morning... Ready to go now.


----------



## wood butcher

my stuff is packed in the truck now , im just waitin on daylight:rockn:


----------



## Masher

I'm not going to wait on daylight Saturday morning. I told the kids they can sleep in the truck on the way. I will have them up at 5:15. Which way are you going? Up 55 or 59?


----------



## wood butcher

im headed straight up through franklinton on the backroads it a lot shorter from where i live. it takes me almost 30 minutes to get to 55 or 59 from my house . i just leave my house a head north its a straight shot


----------



## IBBruin

6:00 Thursday night and I'm in Muscle Shoals Alabama. I haven't packed the first thing, haven't loaded the wheeler, I'm not even hooked up to the camper. Looks like I'm gonna have a late night.


----------



## Masher

Ohh, ok I'm right by 55 so I'm going to hop on there and roll out.


----------



## wood butcher

ibbruin, dude u need to tighten up


----------



## IBBruin

I said I haven't been but......... the wife has been given directions for the last few days.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ lol

Yeah, had to get some last minute "Honey-Do's" done here...but, I'm good now so see you all there!!!


----------



## Polaris425

I've got everything I can think of that I need packed. Just waitin on RDWD to get done w/ class, we're hittin the grocery store, gonna load the truck and hit the sac. Though, I seriously doubt ill get any sleep tonight... Like a big arse kid at christmas!!!


----------



## IBBruin

I was just going to say we all feel like little kids at Christmas.


----------



## phreebsd

yeah im ready to get dirty.


----------



## Polaris425

^ that's what she said :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

im getting her dirty later. just in case i die.. i got dirty one last time


----------



## hondarecoveryman

You are all loaded up and ready and I have my carbs. in a thousand pieces!!! ..... I'll get my s#!t together just in time to leave !!!


----------



## Masher

Who's ready to EAT?


----------



## walker

i'm loaded up ready to roll out


----------



## Metal Man

You early birds hold the place down till we get there.

Just borrowed my uncles Honda 450 for my boy to ride.

Waiting on Saturday morning....:aargh4:


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Yeah, please rememeber to hold down a spot for me if you can. Two tents.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I gotta print up the directions and I'm good!! See ya there...


----------



## Polaris425

RDs Neighbor said:


> Yeah, please rememeber to hold down a spot for me if you can. Two tents.


We will I'm goin to have us a spot big enough I think


----------



## walker

dale dont be getting us lost fool...lol... see you in choudrant and see everyone else at the park every body be safe on the trip to rocks bottom..


----------



## phreebsd

night folks! 
:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Weare loaded and pretty much ready to roll. Our trailer lights won't be working so... Just hope we don't get in front of any troopers!


----------



## phreebsd

See everyone there! Have a safe trip!


----------



## Polaris425

I'm at mcdonalds gettin brkfst. Goin to lowes for last minute buy, then gonna gas up and head out.


----------



## Polaris425

We're about 8 miles out!!!! WHOOOOOOOO :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

Were still on 20w. 40 miles to exit 88


----------



## IBBruin

Looks like I'm gonna be rolling up around 1:00 or so. Started later than I thought.


----------



## Brute650i

We are about to leave that way 10 miles away. Guess ill find jon out there somewhere


----------



## Masher

When you find him give him the call sign. Let Her Eat!


----------



## Metal Man

I'm loading up now.


----------



## jctgumby

We are on I-20 headed that way. Be there bright and early in the morning.


----------



## Brute650i

Day 1 casualties.

2 belts me and Steve 
1 axle ibbruin
1 radiator cap jon

We will see yall for round 2 in the morning


----------



## Metal Man

:rockn:


----------



## Metal Man

I'm loaded up. Got 3 four wheelers on the truck. Got a few guys saying they will be at the house in the morning when i 'm ready to leave.....we will see.Hope they show up.

See you guys in the morning.


----------



## Metal Man

IBBruin i see you on line.

You broke a axel....you out of commission now?????


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Metal Man said:


> IBBruin i see you on line.
> 
> You broke a axel....you out of commission now?????


 I got a good inner cup for the left side and axle shaft


----------



## Masher

How did you break an axle? You must have been eating.


----------



## phreebsd

I shredded belt in the serpent 1.5 laps at WOT chewed it up.


----------



## IBBruin

Unfortunately I didn't read all this till this morning. Right outer. BTW I was in a hole the Brutes were going around. LOL


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Sounds like you guys are having fun.


----------



## Brute650i

Round 2 ended early for me tko of the Honda 300 not sure what was going on with it. Make sure to get pics of the rest of the ride. Should be good with the rain coming in. Good to meet all of yall. Definitely ready for the next ride.


----------



## Metal Man

I'm back home. Had a blast!! I'll post up more later.


----------



## Masher

I'm home too. Post up the pics I was too muddy to take any. LOL.


----------



## Brute650i

how did the rest of the ride go? atleast i made it in time to go out to the bar in oxford, hence the 2:30Am postin.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Masher said:


> I'm home too. Post up the pics I was too muddy to take any. LOL.


 Masher that Muzzy is the best sounding brute I have ever heard:rockn::rockn: LOVE IT Oh yeah you made the pits look easy:bigok:


----------



## Masher

Thanks man I had a blast for sure. I have got to get my exhaust snorked so I can play longer. LOL.


----------



## walker

masher your a beer guzzlin fool. left my cooler empty you big s o b ... lol.... had a blast... on the downside i got to shreveport work called and i had to be on location at 6 tonight so i get to work all night


----------



## phreebsd

suck! nuttin but chillin for me tonight.


----------



## wood butcher

same here .poor lil jake is tuckered out hes been crashed all afternoon


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Sorry to hear that walker!! 



LMAO!!!! :nutkick:


----------



## walker

yea i was ok after a HOT shower....lol


----------



## Masher

Walker I knew you were going to have to work and didn't need all of that beer you had on hand so I was actually helping you out. LOL. I'll be packin heat when we roll over there to Tehas to ride. 

When we were all sitting at the serpent and the mud fight began with the kids and we were wiping out in the mud left and right that is a memory there. Driller rolling by and getting a mud pie to the cheek man I'm lmao now. Bruins wife falling face first into the mud right in front of us. Then I broke out for a few donuts and slung slop all over everyone. Good times man good times.


----------



## Masher

......


----------



## NOLABear

I wanna see pics!!!!
Stop teasing all us poor SOB's that couldn't make the trip!


----------



## jctgumby

Go to the ATV Media Section...Lots of pics and videos there


----------



## walker

yea masher that was classic but what made me laugh was when them douce pickles came close to your boy and he threw mud at them ... classic masher gene pool


----------



## Masher

LOL. You looked at me and said Look how close they just came to the kids. Hunter whips up a mud ball and sligs it at them. That was great. Driller and Wood Butcher got them kids wound up then started running behind others putting them in the line of fire. That was hilarious sitting there talking and all of the sudden you get the mud pie to the chest or head and Driller is behind you laughing hes arse off.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Hunter dang near knocked the breathe outta me with that softball sized mud ball!! Caught me a little off guard!! LMAO:brick:wned:


----------



## IBBruin

I'm not sure what I did to deserve Drillers wrath and the mud shower he gave me and the wife but I probably deserved it. LOL


----------



## jctgumby

I loved it...Bout fell off of my bike laughing so hard!!!


----------



## wood butcher

well i just ordered a new outer cv joint . i had another casualty when i got home when riding up the ramps on service rack only one rear tire pullin it got to the top of the ramps and pull hard to the right and off she came pinning me on top of ridingmower and ripping my backrest cushion, but i didn't get hurt . it sure did scare me a little though. cv joint only 82$ not to bad for the weekend


----------



## IBBruin

Now that would have been something, brave the drunks, deep water, snakes and such at Rocks then get home and be taken out by a friggen lawn mower. LOL Glad you're ok and $82 isn't bad at all.


----------



## Masher

LOL. That would have been off the meter. It cost me about the same with oil and filters. I figure I made out pretty good for the ride as well. I'm going to camp with everyone at the next one however. I was about to fall asleep on the way home.


----------



## jctgumby

Yeah I think I am gonna camp next time too. You miss too much when you hafta leave to go to the hotel


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Definitely gonna be better prepared for the camping part next time...

Me and walker were just surviving, and CoonArse wood butcher was Thrivin!!! He was eating steak and potatoes & pork ribs!!! He was living large!!!!!

Definitely had a blast!!


----------



## Metal Man

I've considered staying next time myself.


----------



## wood butcher

hey driller ur welcome at my camp stove anytime bud. next time we'll hopefully have some light for us


----------



## Masher

Had I brought my camper we could have lit the place up. That 15kw would have been rolling with the pig in the ground and cold beer on ice.


----------



## IBBruin

Masher said:


> Had I brought my camper we could have lit the place up. That 15kw would have been rolling with the pig in the ground and cold beer on ice.


and all your rowdy friends would come over tonight!


----------



## Masher

LOL.... Let her eat...

I didn't want to disturb you on the first one sleeping beauty...


----------



## IBBruin

Hell, go ahead I'm used to it now. LOL


----------



## Masher

With all the generators we have running down here after storms I've gotten used to them. Plus going in to fuel the big ones for work will deafen you. Try going inside a tractor trailer box that is a 2 meg generator. It has 2 16 cylinder Cat engines running wide open. Without muffs it would drive you crazy in about 30 minutes or deafen you one.


----------



## IBBruin

Years ago when I worked at Caterpillar we re-powered a Mobark chipper with a V16 cat engine. I can't imagine listening to that inside a closed trailer.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

We made it back today. Rode all day yesterday and had a good time. It was cool meeting those of you that we did. Man that park had all you wanted. I got in a few holes,and was able to take the boys up in the hills for some easy trail riding. We are definitely going back. We made it back with only one busted boot. I'll take it. Next time we will try to get there earlier. 

I hope my son didn't talk yalls ear off. He thinks you guys are rock stars. 

I can't believe you Bama Boys turned down my good Boudin. Man yall don't know what your missing. RDWD posted up though, and Walker had to stomach more of that dang Purple and Gold Bud Light.

Take Care and we'll see yall next time.


----------



## phreebsd

Haha bro i was gonna get some but i think i fell asleep in a chair.


----------



## RDWD

I've been tellin everybody about that Boudin. Im gonna get you to hook me up with some of that when the weather cools off some. I can't be eatin that in the heat. It was good to meet you and all your friends.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Yeah I walked up a little later and all you were missing as a blanket and a pacifier. You were knocked out.

I want to get some information from your buddy on building a trailer. I forgot his name. I'm not ready to do something immediately, but would like to start planning.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

RDWD said:


> I've been tellin everybody about that Boudin. Im gonna get you to hook me up with some of that when the weather cools off some. I can't be eatin that in the heat. It was good to meet you and all your friends.


Yeah, it was great meeting you. Let me know, I buy it frozen and can ship it to you.


----------



## Masher

I love me some Boudin or fried Boudin Balls from over toward Krotz Springs. Don't forget the cracklins either. MMMMmmm


----------



## Polaris425

I like boudin I was just tired and about to pass out. otherwise id have come and eat a few


----------



## RDs Neighbor

Masher said:


> I love me some Boudin or fried Boudin Balls from over toward Krotz Springs. Don't forget the cracklins either. MMMMmmm


If your travels bring you west of Lafayette, stop at the Scott/Cankton exit. You can circle back to the service road on the east bound side and go to Don's, or you can head north for about a mile, and there is another place called the "Best Stop". IMO, the best Boudin you will ever eat. Don's is a little spicier. We also had a pack of "Rib Eye" sausage. That didn't last long. I asked them, why in the hell would you grind up a Rib Eye and make sausage with it. His reply was, "cuz its good". He was right....


----------



## Masher

I've hit Dons before I worked in Rayne for a bit which is right past it.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

When is the next meet and greet? I'm excited to know that there are many more people out there that have the passion as much as I do.....especially I just got my brute.


----------



## Polaris425

not sure yet... plans will be made soon though.


----------



## phreebsd

one hasnt been planned yet. that last one was planned right at 6 months in advance.


----------

